# The Moto X, Hate it or Love it?



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

​
*Love it or hate it?*

Hate it.11.59%Mehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it. 914.29%Love it.4876.19%Don't care, I love my current device.57.94%


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I love the idea, but hate the AT&T exclusivity. How many of you are going to get it? Explain why, if you have any good points to make, share them here for others to read and maybe get another perspective.


----------



## TMartin (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm still in love with my One. Moto X looks like an alright device but not worth the money at all, especially for the specs. I've also heard the battery life isn't great.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I would have gotten it if it wasn't for the AT&T exclusive bullcrap. Not waiting 2 months nor am I buying a locked bootloader. In the end, not the phone for me COMPLETELY because of the AT&T exclusive crap.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

The price seems to be an issue for most, especially after a lot of people just dropped $600+ bucks on one of the last 2 devices.


----------



## TMartin (Aug 22, 2011)

b16 said:


> The price seems to be an issue for most, especially after a lot of people just dropped $600+ bucks on one of the last 2 devices.


And when you compare it hardware-wise to a Galaxy S4 or HTC One, I don't see how they came up with that price.


----------



## synergeticink (Jan 25, 2012)

Its one of those devices thats not for tech people, but at the same time...everyone I know that has played with it loves it, especially if you can use it for long periods.

Update: Wow, my siggy is so old....I haven't had a note since feb


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

TMartin said:


> And when you compare it hardware-wise to a Galaxy S4 or HTC One, I don't see how they came up with that price.


Developing software isn't free. Nor is ramping up the first cell phone assembly plant in the US. Don't kid yourself into thinking you're not paying a bit of a premium for these two things. Oh, and that $250M marketing budget as well isn't free...


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We need to pay more and make sure the extra money is going to Americans on good wages. Make sense?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

If I were to get a new phone this year, I would want the next Nexus, but I'm locked into Verizon so I don't think there will even be one for me. As it is, I'm probably going to be on my Droid DNA until at least November 2014.


----------



## LOLFWD (Jun 20, 2012)

I love the phone, my only beef is the price. I have to purchase my phones at full price to keep my unlimited data. At the same price I can get the much more nicely equipped HTC one.


----------



## train331 (Jan 20, 2013)

What are people talking about with AT&T exclusivity? Last I read (yesterday), it was going out to most major carriers, including Verizon..


----------



## synergeticink (Jan 25, 2012)

It is coming to all carriers, but only at&t customers can customized theirs.


----------



## LOLFWD (Jun 20, 2012)

train331 said:


> What are people talking about with AT&T exclusivity? Last I read (yesterday), it was going out to most major carriers, including Verizon..


They are referring to the motox maker customization.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, the exclusive crap is only on the AT&T variant until November. But that crap needs to end in the Android world. Its going to be available on all major carriers, so why make MotoMaker exclusive on one at launch, it makes zero sense.

Either way, I still have intentions of getting it. Maybe its a good thing for me because I've got a lot of stuff to pay for over the next couple months, and plus I gotta do more research into T-Mobile before I consider the jump. Otherwise, I'll have to stick with Verizon for a bit and a CDMA device won't quite work as well on a GSM network... Gotta love the two differing techs behind cell towers.

So, I'm split about staying with Verizon or moving over to T-Mobile. Kinda sucks because I don't pay the cell bill, and I have enough on my plate right now to pay for my own bill on T-Mobile..


----------



## jnichols959 (Aug 14, 2011)

If the camera was better and the bootloader ends up being unlockable I'd replace my GS3 with it. It may be a little expensive given the specs but if it performs pretty much as well as higher spec'ed phones then at least for me it would be worth the money. All indications are that it is buttery smooth in all regards. Most folks say the battery life is solid and, I'll admit, I think what they've done with the software (add some possibly useful features w/o bastardizing the core OS) is a really great approach. Honestly some of the software tweaks seem like things Google might end up rolling into stock android - but I could be totally wrong.

Can't say if I love/hate it until a) we see what the deal is with bootloader unlock and







we see if there is a software fix for the washed out colors and poor low-light performance of the camera.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

I dont understand people complaining about the price. From the few benchmarks i have seen the moto X better than the One and S4 in graphic performance. It also seems to be pretty smooth flipping threw stuff and using its custom features.

Phones are not PC's you do not need top of the line specs to do what you do every day on your phone. I have always though 4 cores was a bit over kill on phones. the X8 system seems to be solid. dedicating processing power to certain functions. 2 cores for applications, 4 cores for graphics, 2 cores for touchless commands, active display and such. I have no doubt from a pure performance standpoint it will keep up or be better than the S4 and the One.

My only issue is going to be over getting this or the MAXX


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

train331 said:


> They are referring to the motox maker customization.


And only AT&T is getting a 32gb model.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> And only AT&T is getting a 32gb model.


I actually emailed Motorola about that and expressing my concerns about that. I don't have a definitive response, but this is what I did get.



> Dear Ryan,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out to Motorola. I've reviewed your e-mail and I'm ready to help.
> 
> ...




I've not gotten another email about it, so I may respond again to figure out what's up with the 32 GB model. It may just be another case of being an AT&T Launch Exclusive, rather than a carrier exclusive deal, similar to the MotoMaker situation.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I pick it up tomorrow.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

I love it, just wish the tmo/gpe edition was out first with customizability. I'm tired of black/white phones and was excited about the possibility, but won't go to at&t for it.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have it now.

Sent from my XT1058 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

b16 said:


> I have it now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using RootzWiki mobile app


love it or hate it? There are only two options


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Both!


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

b16 said:


> I have it now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using RootzWiki mobile app


What are your thoughts? I'm debating the X Dev Edition or The S4 Dev Edition? I had a S4 for about a week and it was better than I thought but I really like Moto.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

I played with an X in the store and really like it. I am a Motorola fan boy though so that doesn't help! The developer edition would be the only one I would consider though. I am tired of bootloader games on Verizon.


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm going to get the X Dev Edition. My days of crack flashing are over. Just need two or three good ROMs. 

Number 1 choice is Eclipse. Best ROM IMO.
Number 2 is Liquid Smooth.
Number 3 not sure AOKP or CyanogenMod.

And a few Kernels.
Hopefully the X development scene has that.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I had a peak at the Moto X in a Verizon store when I was getting the account number (since I left Verizon, switched to T-Mobile). The guy said it was made in the US when I corrected that it was assembled, not made. Big difference.

Anyway, once the T-Mobile variant is on sale through MotoMaker, that's when I'll decide to get one. I kinda like the Nexus 4, but trying to use it with one hand even without a case just does not sit well with me. The Moto X more than likely will be able to do that for me. But I'll definitely keep the Nexus 4 around as a backup if I need it for anything.


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks! Hopefully I can pick one up so I can build Eclipse for it!


----------



## Jeremiah_1988 (Dec 10, 2011)

I should have mine tomorrow I hope. I'm stuck with Verizon and their crap but the phone seems very "neat" and a change of pace for me. I've heard good things regarding every aspect of the phone, so I'm stoked to give her a go

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## yawdapaah (Jun 15, 2011)

Definitely waiting on the Dev edition. Had enough of my GNex being an expensive paperweight in the office.


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Same here. The GPS doesn't work at all on my GNEX. But I'm getting sick of waiting. Motorola's VP said days away a week and a half ago but still nothing. I need a phone bad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

I think the wait for the Dev Edition will be at least another week or maybe two. Punit Soni's statement about the Dev Edition being days away has been taken down.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

So my question is, has anyone tried any of the other camera apps in the Play Store? Maybe one of those will fare a little better than the stock moto camera...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

aggiechase37 said:


> So my question is, has anyone tried any of the other camera apps in the Play Store? Maybe one of those will fare a little better than the stock moto camera...


Seems like the new update fixed that.

http://www.droid-life.com/2013/09/23/moto-x-camera-update-new-vs-old/

So those of you who own an X....Good phone? I'm really considering replacing my GNexus with an X. Probably the Dev edition but I don't like that they tacked on another $50 to allow me to unlock my bootloader...


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Seems like the new update fixed that.
> 
> http://www.droid-life.com/2013/09/23/moto-x-camera-update-new-vs-old/
> 
> So those of you who own an X....Good phone? I'm really considering replacing my GNexus with an X. Probably the Dev edition but I don't like that they tacked on another $50 to allow me to unlock my bootloader...


The Moto Maxx has a dev edition now, for the same price as the X's dev edition. Just in case you didn't know. I would much rather pay the same price and get a larger screen and significantly better battery. But, as I posted elsewhere, I'm going to wait and see what kind of dev community pops up around these phones (if any) before spending that much cash.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

i talked to a moto service agent yesterday, i have screenshots of him saying that not only is moto maker not coming to verizon, denying that a press release ever said such a thing, but also the only way to get a 32gb moto x on vzw is to buy the developer edition, which is a huge bump to the already overpricing. I say overpricing lightly, they legitimately could not go any lower realistically, the cost of manufacturing the phone in the us costs so much more in labor that they had to put it at such a high price to make a decent profit. the at&t exclusive shit is what ruined any chance this device had of being a hit, motorola/google lost money from that deal and im just deathly curious as to who in their right mind in the executive chain at google moto thought that it was a good idea


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Just got mine yesterday and I'm in love with it. Definitely recommending this phone to anyone.


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Getting the Sprint moto x on Wednesday. Bootloader Factory unlocked by sprint and unlimited talk, text, and data... Also on unsaturated 4G LTE @ 40Mbps down... I believe that makes my phone better than all yours. ;-)

Screw At&t and Verizon and TMobile.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Everything is great minus the shitty camera. Wow, I haven't seen a camera this shitty since flip phones...

Sent from my XT1060 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I loaded the galaxy s4 developer edition gallery apk. And it works a lot better.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## jflaco40 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hate the fact that kitkat update made the low brightness for night too bright, its not the same brightness value as before, there were also a few.Other bugs also need fixing. Overall one of the best phones ever owned.

Sent from my XT1060 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> i talked to a moto service agent yesterday, i have screenshots of him saying that not only is moto maker not coming to verizon, denying that a press release ever said such a thing, but also the only way to get a 32gb moto x on vzw is to buy the developer edition, which is a huge bump to the already overpricing. I say overpricing lightly, they legitimately could not go any lower realistically, the cost of manufacturing the phone in the us costs so much more in labor that they had to put it at such a high price to make a decent profit. the at&t exclusive shit is what ruined any chance this device had of being a hit, motorola/google lost money from that deal and im just deathly curious as to who in their right mind in the executive chain at google moto thought that it was a good idea


Clearly that "service agent" was wrong

sent from my Moto X


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, I really luv this phone, stock ROM for now. Amazing battery life and buttery smooth.

Tapped on my Moto X


----------

